# algerian vs african pygmy?



## AshBrah (Dec 21, 2011)

This may be a dumb question.. but I've heard so many different answers.. I felt the ned to ask people who actually know what they're talking about.
Are algerian hedgies and african pygmy hedgies the same?
if not, what are the differences?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

People like to call pet African hedgehogs "African Pygmy Hedgehogs" because they are smaller than their European counterparts, although they aren't actually pygmies. Algerian and White Bellied are the two species that are interbred and kept as pets. When you hear "Algerian" or "White Bellied" both are referring to African "Pygmy" Hedgehogs, just probably talking about specific characteristics of the hedgie(front dewclaws, cheek patches, double banded visor quills, etc.).


----------

